# Since you guys were talking about Alberta spruces??



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Since you guys were talking about Alberta spruces, brought a couple questions to mind.

First trivial question, a while back I read an article on Alberta spruces. It said that some botonist was waiting for a train in Alberta, Canada and saw a spruce tree with what I recall as a "witch's broom" and he removed it and took it home and propagated it and that is where all of the Alberta spruces came from. So what is a "witch's broom" on a tree?


Also wanted to know how deep a pot a Jean's Dilly needs and/or how deep the roots grow?

Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Witch's Broom" is a smut that grows on pines. There's another thing, um, what's it called... A big ball of tangled looking stuff that grows... Google isn't helping, it keeps wanting to give me diseases.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, I believe the depth of the roots on the "Jean's Dilly" will depend on the type of soil it's planted in. My "Jean's Dilly" spruce's roots were about 8 inches long when I relocated the plants after several years.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

dodder is a fungus that grows in a tangled mass


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

* http://www.invasive.org/browse/detail.cfm?imgnum=1319062*










Regards, Greg


----------

